# muscle tension related to anxiety



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

So since the time GAD started for me, in addition to my SA, I've gotten episodes of unbearable muscle tension in my neck/shoulders and pretty much all over my head. This will sort of hit me out of the blue and leave me somewhat disabled for a few days, until some other symptom/worry comes up. Part of the reason I'm writing this is I cant a sleep at the moment due to my muscles just going crazy. My neck literally feels taught as a bowstring, and I cant seem to relax my jaw at all.

The only way I can describe it is that it feels like theres a bunch of vice grips all over my head calmping down.

Self-massage/heat only helps temporarily, in my case I do it frequently throughout the day. When I have to go out it sometimes gets worse due to being self-conscious of how tense I am. In this way its disabling, it makes going out/interacting a lot harder. Even exercise is harder; the tension seems to just drain my energy by itself.


----------



## NeuroMan (Sep 21, 2012)

My bruxism is so bad (even before medication) thant my molars are FLAT. That's so serious jaw tension.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

NeuroMan said:


> My bruxism is so bad (even before medication) thant my molars are FLAT. That's so serious jaw tension.


Damn. Thats pretty bad..I haven't even checked my teeth yet. I wake up often with sore teeth/gums, so im probably grinding away all night..wouldn't be surprised if mine were the same


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

story of my life. 

medication has helped tremendously.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

basuraeuropea said:


> story of my life.
> 
> medication has helped tremendously.


What medication if you dont mind me asking? I've been through a lot of ssri's, they dont seem to do a lot. Taken benzo's but for the most part they just make me drowsy.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

guitarmatt said:


> What medication if you dont mind me asking? I've been through a lot of ssri's, they dont seem to do a lot. Taken benzo's but for the most part they just make me drowsy.


lyrica helps the most along with klonopin. lyrica + klonopin = no anxiety for me and thus no muscle tension - my muscle tension is really constrained to the neck, throat, and shoulders.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

I once had a special mouthguard made for this; cost a few hundred dollars and didn't work. I think because it was too hard and inflexible.
I've found that I get some relief with a suitable sports mouthguard, $6.95 from the pharmacist. When you brux at night you're sliding against soft plastic, and even with clenching the rubber tends to push back a little, easing the pressure. 
Anyway, I'm not an orthodontist, but I've found it works. You have to get used to sleeping with it though.


----------

